# Ice Fishing Report 12/27



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

Perch fishing continues to be quite good on Devils Lake. However, heavy Holiday
pressure has made anglers have to move more often to find more active groups of
fish. The better places continue to be the south end of Black Tiger, Skadsen's,
Haybale Bay, the storm sewer area, and East Bay along Hwy 57. Hali's, forage
minnows, kastmasters, small raps, or hanger rigs tipped with wax worms, spikes,
minnow heads, or perch eyes have all been working. Walleye fishing has been fair. 
Anglers are working Haybale Bay, Mission Bay, Bud Bay, and the north end of Six Mile
Bay. Buckshot rattlespoons, nils, raps, and sonars have all been working. Try just
off or in areas with trees or rocky structure. Pike continue to be caught in
Wolfords Bay, Bud Bay, the north end of Creel Bay, the north end of Six Mile Bay,
the west shore of the Flats, and Sweetwater/Morrison lakes to the north. Anglers
are using herring, smelt, large minnows, or white jigs with twister tails. Good
Luck and Good Fishing!!!


----------

